# PC-Kauffrage



## lp-netzwerg (10. April 2003)

Hallo,
ich wollt mal fragen ob wer eine Ahnung hat ob diese Teile auch wirklich zusammenpassen. Ich blick inzwischen schon bei Hardware nimmer so ganz durch. Außerdem wäre ich dankbar, wenn mir jemand sagen könnte ob des Mainboard was taugt (ECS elitegroup L4S8A2), weil des hat genau die funktionen die ich will. Nur hab ich über dieses Mainboard noch null gehört. Is anscheinend auch ziemlich neu. 

Also hier mein (vielleicht zukünftiges) System:

MBP Elitegroup L4S8A2 SIS648 SO.-478 LAN/FW/U2 8xAGP
Intel Pentium IV 2.66GHz Box 533Mhz 512KB
SPE 512MB Kingston CL3 DDRAM PC400 (KVR400X64C3/512)
Sapphire Atlantis (B) ATI Radeon 9500 Pro
120GB IBM/Hitachi IC35L120-AV-V2-07-1 8MB
Teac (B) DV-516E 16XDVD/48xCD IDE
LG (B) GCE-8520B 52xS/24xWS/52xL
Teac 3.5  1.44MB
KEY Cherry G83-6105 LRNDE-3 Alu/Black PS/2
Logitech MouseMan Dual Optical / USB + PS/2
Creative (B) SB Live Player 5.1 (Dolby Digital)

Ich freu mich über jede sinnvolle Antwort


----------



## the_great_rawuza (10. April 2003)

Also eigentlich dürfte es keine Problem geben bei dieser Konfiguration!

Ich hab nach Tests über das Mainboard gesucht, aber leider nichts gefunden! Muss wirklich noch ziemlich neu sein! 
Meiner Erfahrung nach sind Elitegroup-Mainboards relativ gut und schnell und meistens ziemlich günstig! 

Als ich mir letztes Jahr einen neuen PC zusammenstellen ließ, hat mir der Verkäufer von teuren ASUS-Mainboards abgeraten und mir ein Elitegroup empfohlen, da diese um einiges billiger sind und genau soviel können! Hab mir natürlich eins gekauft und bin voll zufrieden damit!


----------



## El_Schubi (10. April 2003)

ich würde vielleicht noch versuchen an einen cl2 ddrram zu kommen

mfg el


----------



## Alien3000lu (11. April 2003)

*MAinboard*

Ich hab da noch ein tolles MAinboard gesehen, das dich vieleicht interessieren würde!

Ein Asus P4G8X Deluxe. Kannst mal hier nachsehen!

Hoffe hat was gehollfen!


----------



## Lord-Lance (11. April 2003)

Das ASUS P4G8X Deluxe ist wirklich ein cooles board (hab eins )
Nur gibt es bei dem Board ein bisschen Probleme im zusammenhang mit der ATI Radeon 9700 ... :-( und die habe ich auch ... wobei ich die Probleme lösen konnte. ..


----------



## AKM<2b> (11. April 2003)

ANgeber


----------



## Lord-Lance (11. April 2003)

;-) macht spass so ein gerät


----------



## Alien3000lu (12. April 2003)

*Asus Board*

Ich habs auch mit ner Ati 9700 Pro, hab aber keine Probleme datmit gehabt. Was war denn Passiert?


----------



## Lord-Lance (14. April 2003)

Ca. immer nach 5 - 10 minuten musste ich den Computer neu starten. da er mir WinXP die Treiber aus sicherheitsgründen ausschaltete. Das Problem liegt meines wissens nach an dem AGP 8x. Habe aber auf einem anderen Board gesehen das ich nicht der einzige bin. Und so ein schlaues Kerlchen hat rausgefunden wie man dies beheben kann.

Mehr Infos hier ...


----------

